# Best day yet!! Crappie limit!!!!



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Hit the river early to check my trot line but was disapointed with one nice blue and a big fat gar (probably full of my baits). Lots of current in the Alabama river made crappie fishing hard so I headed back into the creek with plenty of minners and a good attitude... Three hours later I still had plenty of minners, 1 crappie, and one crappy attitude. Decided to head back to the cabin but decided to hit one more treetop. Bam! There they were! One hour later I had gone thru 25 minners and had 15 keepers. Back to the cabin to clean my catch, lunch and a nap. Dipped out 25 more more minners and headed back to the same spot. Bam!! They're still biting. 2 hrs later I'm out of minners but have enough crappie to make my first ever limit. (30). Back in time to fry up a few for me and the wife's supper. Had a doe feeding at my feeder 15 steps from where I was frying fish. Guess she liked the smell. Beautiful weather, great day!


















Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Bam! way to go!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## Fish River Fool (May 20, 2009)

Nice looking setup that you have there.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

All hail the crappie king ! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: Way to go there T.H.


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

woops that would be 31, nice catch


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice catch of crappie, and a swell looking table you got there!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

great job, TH!! O*D*W


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

What a crappie day!!!! Hahaha- way ta get it done brother!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like a lot of fun and good eating Kevin!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

old sneaky said:


> woops that would be 31, nice catch


 naw... one of the ones down on the end that you cant see very well must be a shellcracker


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

HOLY CRAPPIE!!!

Way to go!

Jim


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

And a REAL catfish to boot. I love crappie and catfish, especially the catfish caught in the creeks and lakes. I'm not big on farm raised catfish. 

Great report.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to wear 'em out, Try'n. Days like that are why I love October.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Great way to end a crappie day. They are killin them on the Black Warrior river too. Co-worker caught 25 over 2 lbs Saturday! Threw back any little ones. That is a good day, wish I had been there.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Great way to end a crappie day. They are killin them on the Black Warrior river too. Co-worker caught 25 over 2 lbs Saturday! Threw back any little ones. That is a good day, wish I had been there.


I see what you did there...

Jim:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## svdeerman (Oct 21, 2011)

I hope you mark the treetop that you were fishing in!!!!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Can you say AWESOME!!!! Nice doe also!


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

Awesome Job !


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

What a great day and a beautiful catch from the Alabama. Hope I can match your fortune one day next week on the Choctawhatchee.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice mess of slabs


----------

